# cúanto puede tardar la instalación...

## goro

guenas

quiero 'montar' yentu pero no dispongo de mucho tiempo para parar la máquina...es que me han hablado de días,horas,etc...si quiero instalar lo mínimo de mínimo[fluxbox] cuánto se puede tardar   :Question: 

tengo el live dc2008 que trae instalaor en entorno xfce...

salut!

----------

## Txema

Eso no lo conocía yo, ¿qué es Yentu?

----------

## goro

guenas

amigo...dejando de lado el humor busco asesoría...  :Laughing: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## afkael

Supongo que si lees detenidamente la documentación de instalación (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml#doc_chap2), la de las X (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml), la del entorno (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/fluxbox-config.xml) y la de tu harware (si tubieras vga atti/nvidia) al punto de comprender lo que vas a hacer (y si tienes una buena conección a internet)... supongo que lo puedes tener en... 4hs?

A mi me llevó como 3 meses   :Very Happy:  ... pero mi experiencia en linux era de una instalación de ubuntu y unas 2hs de uso, recién cuando leí y comprendí lo que decia el handbook lo hice en un rato nomás.

Si hacés la instalación de instalador es mucho menos, pero a mi me trajo muchos problemas emergiendo las demás aplicaciones...

Saludos..

----------

## Txema

Vale, ahora lo pillo xDDD nunca había visto escribir gentoo como se pronuncia (aunque le falta el acento  :Wink: )

En cuanto al tiempo (de instalación/compilación), pues depende de 2 cosas: lo que vayas a instalar y el procesador del PC. El tiempo de configuración/puesta a punto ya es otra cosa y muy variable.

----------

## goro

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Vale, ahora lo pillo xDDD nunca había visto escribir gentoo como se pronuncia (aunque le falta el acento )
> 
> En cuanto al tiempo (de instalación/compilación), pues depende de 2 cosas: lo que vayas a instalar y el procesador del PC. El tiempo de configuración/puesta a punto ya es otra cosa y muy variable.

 

guenas tx

apenas para arrankar: instalar sólo opera o ekivalente y fluxbox o icewm na + en una P4

ya luego....

 :Cool: 

----------

## goro

guenas

por cierto hace poco traté de instalarlo y se kedó en 175  se puso pantalla en negro hasta ke desconecté  :Exclamation:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad: 

que pudo pasar? falta de paciencia o petó?

http://i37.tinypic.com/2rhsack.png

 :Cool: 

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> apenas para arrankar: instalar sólo opera o ekivalente y fluxbox o icewm na + en una P4 
> 
> ya luego....

 

Cuando decía procesador quería decir la velocidad del procesador, no la marca ni el modelo, en un procesador a 3,20 GHz, si usas stage 3, creo que no tardaba más de 15-25 minutos, el kernel, unos 30-45 minutos (suponiendo una configuración muy apurada, con solo lo necesario, y eso puede llevar tiempo), con genkernel no lo sé, luego las X te pueden durar unos 10-15 minutos, fluxbox casi ná, unos minutos, opera muy poquito, no llega a los 2 minutos, el problema son todos los demás paquetes, que no estoy seguro de cuantos ni cuales son y que pueden subir mucho el tiempo.

 *Quote:*   

> por cierto hace poco traté de instalarlo y se kedó en 175 se puso pantalla en negro hasta ke desconecté    
> 
> que pudo pasar? falta de paciencia o petó?

 

Ni idea, nunca he usado el instalador gráfico, es hasta más difícil que hacerlo todo a mano, honestamente no me gusta nada ^^"

----------

## Eternal_Sin

Yo lo he instalado en máquina virtual sin instalador gráfico con genkernel y... qué puedo decir, me gusta cómo ha quedado mi trabajo xDxDxDDDDDD Ahora estoy instalando fluxbox.

Conexión: eth0 Cable 320K (lo sé, hiede de loco mi conexión xD)

Nota: Esto es una VM, no tiene nada que ver con una instalación a la brava (entre un 50% y un 200% de tiempo ahorrado por no contar el tiempo de las descargas con esta conexión truño)

VIDEO_CARD="vesa" # Para no arriesgar, mi gráfica fuera de la VM es la ATI Radeon 9250

Procesador: AMD Sempron 2400+ @ 1.66GHz (Sin virtualización de hardware)

HDD: IDE 8Gb (para probar vamos...)

RAM dedicada a la VM: 384 (el 50% de la ram)

1º Descarga de Stage3 (1hr) y descompresión (10min)

    Descarga de Portage (latest: 20min) y descompresión (3 o 4 min)

    emrge --sync (48min)

2º Descarga del Kernel (emerge gentoo-sources: kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 ^^ xD unos 20 o 30 minutos) y compilación con genkernel (45 min)

3º Descarga de GRUB (5 min) y compilación (unos 10min), configuración (2min)

Si te levantas temprano, con una configuración como la mía puedes tener el entorno de gentoo para la noche con ^^

4º Descarga y compilación de Xorg (3.5 hr... lo sé, mi ordenador apesta, no se lo recordéis que se ofende y me peta Windows xD)

5º Descarga y compilación de fluxbox (unos 30 o 40 minutos en el peor de los casos, la descarga no creo que dure más de 2 minutos xD)

6º Gestor de inicio de sesión (para más seguridad) xdm (emerge -avt xdm (unos 2 minutos))

Haz las cuentas  :Very Happy: 

P.D: Estoy muy contento con gentoo, nunca pensé encontrar una distro tan flexible y que continuamente pudiera ser mejorada por el usuario para mejorar el rendimiento del sistema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## johpunk

instalate gentoo via minimal, instalando el sistema base + Xs + fluxbox y las aplicaciones que vas a usar ponle que 3 horas en lo que si creo que vas a tardar un poco es instalando el firefox y openoffice de resto no hay nada de que preocuparse

----------

## AnimAlf

la libc6 creo que es lo que más tarda en compilarse ... nunca comprobé el tiempo ... pero una vez la empecé a compilar,  me fuí al cine y al volver aún estaba compilando  :Very Happy: 

----------

## johpunk

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> la libc6 creo que es lo que más tarda en compilarse ... nunca comprobé el tiempo ... pero una vez la empecé a compilar,  me fuí al cine y al volver aún estaba compilando 

 

algo parecido me paso a mi con el openoffice aunque si lo necesitas de urgencia tambien esta el binario en portage

----------

## goro

 *goro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> por cierto hace poco traté de instalarlo y se kedó en 175  
> 
> que pudo pasar? falta de paciencia o petó?
> ...

 

guenas

rectifico¬ fué 72 o 75  de 100 y pico y fueron dos intentos y de ahí no pasa  :Exclamation:  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

no creo que instalar kernel,las x,xfce y algún navegador sea para tardarse un día...

salut!

----------

## johpunk

a mi me paso lo mismo con el live cd 2007 por es es recomendable instalar gentoo via minimal

----------

## goro

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> instalate gentoo via minimal

 

guenas

ese minimal hay que grabarlo o es vía inet ? existe un howto de instalación?

----------

## Stolz

 *goro wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   instalate gentoo via minimal 
> 
> guenas
> 
> ese minimal hay que grabarlo o es vía inet ? existe un howto de instalación?

 

Se refiere al CD de instalación "minimal". Hay que grabarlo (el CD) y requiere Internet para descargar los paquetes que necesita durante la instalación. Sí existe un HOW-TO: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

----------

## goro

guenas

a TODOS  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## goro

guenas

poz hasta el momento 'NADIE' a sabido lo que pudo pasarme con el instalador yentu 2008 que se me pega en 72  y de ahí NO pasa  :Exclamation:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

tan dificil es deducir para algún experto  :Question:   :Idea:   :Arrow: 

saluetes

----------

## Cereza

 *goro wrote:*   

> guenas
> 
> poz hasta el momento 'NADIE' a sabido lo que pudo pasarme con el instalador yentu 2008 que se me pega en 72  y de ahí NO pasa :!: :x :evil:
> 
> tan dificil es deducir para algún experto :?: :idea: :arrow:
> ...

 

Buenas. El instalador gráfico nunca ha funcionado muy bien, vamos, que se cuelga cuando no hace algo peor, por eso siempre se recomienda la instalación manual, creo que ya te lo han dicho.

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

 *goro wrote:*   

> guenas
> 
> poz hasta el momento 'NADIE' a sabido lo que pudo pasarme con el instalador yentu 2008 que se me pega en 72  y de ahí NO pasa   
> 
> tan dificil es deducir para algún experto   
> ...

 

Esos "expertos" de los que hablas no son dioses, por lo tanto no son omniscientes y por lo tanto no lo saben todo, así que con la información (se me para en el X%) que ofreces, poco podrán hacer.

Habrá formas de depurar eso, formas que no conozco, y que no deberían interesarte, sabiendo ya que el instalador gráfico no funciona el 100% de las veces (yo diría ni el 40%), así que usa el minimal cd que es mucho mejor  :Wink: 

----------

## Eternal_Sin

Vuelve a descargar el CD y comprueba la integridad de la descarga, luego grábalo a la mínima velocidad para que pete en lo menos posible y a ser posible y no es pedir mucho instálalo antes en una máquina virtual para descartar posibles fallos (si tu procesador es de 64 bits asegúrate de que es compatible con virtualización de hardware para emular al máximo las condiciones de tu ordenador)

P.D: Si lo sigue llmando yentu no respondo de mis actos ¬¬

----------

## goro

 *Eternal_Sin wrote:*   

> Gentoo Linux Minimal CD Installer

 

guenas

lástima no hay un tuto kon imágenes  :Exclamation:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

saluetes

----------

## Stolz

 *goro wrote:*   

> ... no dispongo de mucho tiempo...

 

 *goro wrote:*   

> ...lástima no hay un tuto kon imágenes  

 

Con estas afirmaciones y a juzagar por el resto de mensajes que has puesto en el foro en los últimos minutos creo que definitivamente se puede afirmar sin lugar a dudas y sin riesgo de equivocarse que Gentoo no es tu distribución. Cualquier otra te servirá mucho mejor. No te lo tomes a mal pero mi consejo, con toda la buena intención de ahorrarte tiempo y molestias, es qye mejor te olvides de Gentoo al menos hasta que cambien tus necesidades y tu disponibilidad de tiempo.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Txema

Yo iría más lejos y lo consideraría un troll tras haber leido todo lo que ha escrito, y además recomendaría la eliminación o cierre de todos sus temas por no aportar ninguno de ellos absolutamente nada, salvo una inmensa cantidad de sinsentidos.

----------

## goro

guenas

y tu te creíste ke soy orate o ke para venir,montar y kargarme TODO asín por asín :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Idea:   :Arrow: 

saluetes

----------

## Eternal_Sin

Pues yo llevo 4 años como linuxero utilizando (a excepción de una temporada con Debian eth) distribuciones como OpenSuSE y Ubunu y de linux no conocía ni la mitad de lo que ahora sé gracias a Gentoo y gracias a que me dediqué a leer documentación al respecto, que nadie nace sabiendo y no por eso no se dedican a que lo aprendan todo del aire

----------

## Txema

 *goro wrote:*   

> guenas
> 
> y tu te creíste ke soy orate o ke para venir,montar y kargarme TODO asín por asín   
> 
> saluetes

 

En serio, que algún moderador cierre esto por favor, ya ni siquiera habla en español, no sé qué coño dice

----------

## goro

guenas

si me kieren sancionar poz ni modo pero no me kedo kon las ganas de KEJARME(seguro les ha de ARDER a más de un 'chauvinista' yentuzero): KOMO diablos RAJAN de ser la mejor distro si ni sikiera pueden 'tirar' un produkto tan sencillo komo un instalador DECENTE ke NO kontenga FALLOS  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Idea:   :Arrow: 

denme   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:  por ke a mi no me kabe(kon 6 dedos de frente ke poseo) :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil: 

les parece 'gracia' andar diciendo a todo el mundo¬ es kel instalaor da fallos...ni verguenza les dá...

saluetes

----------

## AnimAlf

¿un caramelo?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *goro wrote:*   

> guenas
> 
> si me kieren sancionar poz ni modo pero no me kedo kon las ganas de KEJARME(seguro les ha de ARDER a más de un 'chauvinista' yentuzero): KOMO diablos RAJAN de ser la mejor distro si ni sikiera pueden 'tirar' un produkto tan sencillo komo un instalador DECENTE ke NO kontenga FALLOS    
> 
> denme        por ke a mi no me kabe(kon 6 dedos de frente ke poseo) 
> ...

 

Goro, ese instalador gráfico que estás tratando de usar, es MUY nuevo y MUY experimental, deberías esperar que falle miserablemente como todo lo que todavía está en fase de pruebas.

Si nadie te sabe decir por que se traba al 70% es por que nadie lo ha usado... 

El método a la vieja usanza, hace las veces de colador, si no vas a disponer del tiempo, o de la paciencia necesaria, entonces deberías pensar en algo mas a-la-ubuntu. Gentoo no es facil de instalar las primeras veces, nunca lo fué.

Si te vas a enojar, enojate con vos mismo por tu falta de tenacidad, por que del foro como comunidad no podés decir absolutamente nada, que han puesto la mejor buena voluntad para tratar de ayudarte, GRATIS...

Y por cierto, yo tampoco entiendo muchos de los terminos que usas.

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *gorro wrote:*   

> guenas
> 
> si me kieren sancionar poz ni modo pero no me kedo kon las ganas de KEJARME(seguro les ha de ARDER a más de un 'chauvinista' yentuzero): KOMO diablos RAJAN de ser la mejor distro si ni sikiera pueden 'tirar' un produkto tan sencillo komo un instalador DECENTE ke NO kontenga FALLOS    
> 
> denme        por ke a mi no me kabe(kon 6 dedos de frente ke poseo) 
> ...

 

Tal vez el problema sea ese, que con 6 dedos de frente, eres tan cabezón que no entiendes. Eres capaz de entender lo que se te responde? Has leido la documentación en algún momento?

Gentoo no es una distro fácil para novatos que solo quieren usar el ratón. Para eso tienes otra opción y si además no eres capaz de buscarte la vida vas a estar amargadito.

Gentoo es así, lo tomas o lo dejas.

i porzierto nosotros no escrivimos tali komo ablamos. Así que a gentoo llamale gentoo, que es su nombre no le yames yentú.

Nunca imaginé que lo haria pero... echale un ojo a esto: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/120/284686524_6475af8301.jpg?v=0

----------

## Cereza

 *goro wrote:*   

> les parece 'gracia' andar diciendo a todo el mundo¬ es kel instalaor da fallos... ni verguenza les dá...

 

Ni que lo hubiera hecho yo para que me dé vergüenza  :lol: 

Lo que sí me daría vergüenza es escribir tan mal, y encima a proposito, es como ser burrete queriendo, pero sin el como  :-P Ni mencionar la falta de educación y sentido común de tus mensajes...

Saludos.

Edito: y ya te han avisado de que si no escribes bien te van a banear, aunque supongo que no te importa, es evidente que Gentoo no es una distribución adecuada para tí.

----------

## i92guboj

Vuelvo a pedir calma a todos, y no solo a goro. Reflexionemos sobre la octava norma:

```
No bashing - If someone is posting about a problem they are experiencing, don't simply tell them they are using the wrong program and recommend they try your recommendation. Instead, provide facts or opinions supporting your recommendation, provide positive feedback, and please keep the criticism low. 
```

goro, tu frustración es comprensible hasta cierto punto, pero el ataque directo no te va a abrir ninguna puerta, todo lo contrario.

Te he llamado la atención el otro hilo por tu forma de escribir. Ya demostraste que sabes escribir un perfecto castellano, así que hazlo, por favor. Tú eres el que está preguntando y necesita ayuda, tú eres el que pide el favor. Pónnoslo fácil, y todos reaccionarán mejor. Aquí percibo unas buenas dosis de faltas ortográficas todos los días, no pido una escritura perfecta, pero si comprensible. La jerga l33t es difícil de leer y entender para la gente normal, y se supone que el foro está aquí para ser accesible y ayudar al mayor número de personas, y no para que nadie muestre sus habilidades con idiomas neomodernistas por llamarlo de alguna forma. 

Escribes mal simplemente porque te parece c00l, a mi eso me importa menos que nada, pero no es razón suficiente para aguantar tu estilo de escritura, que hace difícil leer y entender los mensajes. El uso exagerado de smileys tampoco ayuda en absoluto. Usa el sentido común, es la primera regla del foro. En tu casa puedes ser anarquista si lo deseas, nadie se mete en la vida de los demás aquí. Pero en este foro, tu libertad termina donde empieza la de los demás, y las normas, como ya dije, son para todos.

 *goro wrote:*   

> guenas
> 
> si me kieren sancionar poz ni modo pero no me kedo kon las ganas de KEJARME(seguro les ha de ARDER a más de un 'chauvinista' yentuzero): KOMO diablos RAJAN de ser la mejor distro si ni sikiera pueden 'tirar' un produkto tan sencillo komo un instalador DECENTE ke NO kontenga FALLOS    
> 
> 

 

Es tu elección usarla o no usarla. Si no te gusta, no te convence, o lo que sea, ya sabes donde está la puerta. Gentoo funciona para muchísima gente que de otra forma no tendría una experiencia satisfactoria con linux (entre los cuales me incluyo). A nadie beneficiaría que Gentoo fuera "una ubuntu más", con el mayor de los respetos para ubuntu.

Si quieres un instalador sencillo de usar, quizás Sabayon (basada en Gentoo) te satisfaga, si no, usa cualquier otra distro. Hay cientos de ellas y hay una para todos los gustos. Nadie te fuerza a estar aquí. Lo que no puedes pretender es que las cosas sean como tú quieres que sean. El mundo es como es: un gran escaparate, si tu eliges usar un descapotable, no te quejes porque te mojas cuando llueve. Sería de ser corto de miras. Si no quieres mojarte, compra un coche con techo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> denme        por ke a mi no me kabe(kon 6 dedos de frente ke poseo) 
> 
> 

 

Usa la instalación tradicional, lee el handbook (mira mi firma) y úsalo. Si no quieres hacer eso, entonces no podemos ayudarte. Usa otra distro. El instalador gráfico no funciona bien, y...

 *Quote:*   

> les parece 'gracia' andar diciendo a todo el mundo¬ es kel instalaor da fallos...ni verguenza les dá...

 

No. Gentoo es mucho más que eso. Si no sabes verlo, verdaderamente no es para tí. Sin ofender, Gentoo jamás ha pretendido ser una distro mainstream pensada para todo el mundo. Hay cientos de distros generalistas, usa una de ellas.Last edited by i92guboj on Mon Oct 20, 2008 3:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

Cerrando el hilo. 

Este hilo ha degenerado y no es ya de utilidad alguna.

goro, si necesitas ayuda, no dudes en abrir más hilos, pero antes te lees las normas del foro, y trata de escribir un castellano (más o menos) correcto de ahora en adelante. Al menos, que sea inteligible, nadie pide perfección aquí.

A todos, si goro abre más hilos y mantiene un aire cordial buscando ayuda, intentemos ayudar. Si su actuación es incorrecta los administradores se encargarán de tomar las medidas oportunas. No convirtamos ningún otro hilo en un campo de batalla como este, por favor.

Saludos a todos  :Smile: 

----------

